# what cichlids in 20 gallon?



## JOMA

they have to be from these websites because i only have acessess to these stores

: African Cichlids - Live Fish - PetSmart 



: Malawi Cichlids - Freshwater Fish - Live Fish & Rock available at PETCO.com


----------



## mk4gti

None in a 20 gallon, babies but no adults.


----------



## JOMA

are labs dwarfs?


----------



## Martini2108

well 2 i know of at least dwarfs that is. the german blue ram or the kribensis cichlid. If you go with blue rams a school of some tetras about 5 or 10 and a pair of rams male/female would do nice. If kribensis they might get to aggressive during breeding for anyone else in a tank that small, but if you really want to put something in with the kribs make sure its fast. But they are not on those sites better luck with LFS


----------



## archer772

A pair of Apistos would work also


----------



## JOMA

i would love to do those but are they available at petsmart or petco?


----------



## archer772

See if they would order them for you, dont you have any other LFS's around you


----------



## JOMA

sadly not really any good ones, there used to be one but that was before i was into fish keeping. there was a GREAT one YEARS ago that i went to when i was 5 but it was closed to put in a stupid 5 below... AKA an expensive dollar store. ugh


----------



## JMatthew

If that is a 20 long then I would look at some Tanganyikan shellies. You won't find them at Petsmart, though. Try posting an ad for what you are looking for on Craigslist.


----------



## Doratus

I have a pair of Convict Cichlids in a 20g and they have laid eggs (so they must be happy in a 20g)


----------



## JOMA

you have 4 cichlids in a 20? and it works?


----------



## AliBo

I had a blue ram in my 10gal. Unfortunately, to find any of the cichlids like that that stay small, you'd have to go some place other than petsmart or petco. :/


----------



## Doratus

JOMA said:


> you have 4 cichlids in a 20? and it works?


Well it does and it doesn't. Truth be told I'm trying to sell my Cobalts because they really need a bigger tank in the long run. For now everyone gets along okay but nobody is full grown either.


----------



## ozzyfan121

if it's a 20 long than theres a few different ones you could get away with. i have an elec. yellow lab, and 2 aceis in my 29 gallon which has the same footprint as a 20 gal. long. good luck


----------



## Zook

Wow ,that's quite the price difference...
out of all them I like the bumblebee's,but know nothing about them..
for cichlids I think a long, shallow tank with a lot of depth work well.. .02


----------



## FishesRDelicious

I haven't clicked on the links, but dwarf cichlids are probably the way to go, I had a male convict in a 20 gal, but since they are territorial and a good size fish, the only thing you could put in there with him was a female which I didnt want to do since they breed like crazy. I would have rather seen him in a larger tank. basically, I wouldn't but anything that gets bigger than 4 inches.


----------



## Cichlids101

The only fish on either website that are suitable for a 20gal are Red Jewels & Convicts. You could have a compatible pair of either but not tankmates so it would only be the two fish in the tank.

Bumblebees are a definite no I'm afraid. They get to 6-8" long & definitely need a minimum 4ft long tank.

If you can track down Apistos, GBR, Bolivian Rams, Flag Cichlid, Golden Dwarf Acara, Checkerboard Cichlid or some of the smaller Tanganyika Shell Dwellers (not all Shell Dwellers are small), they would definitely be the way to go as you would be able to stock more than just two fish.


----------

